# best way to immigrate to australia



## debashish (Aug 2, 2011)

Hi All,
I am new to here and would appreciate if anyone who could help. I am keen to migrate to Australia and so far I am not sure which category and how could I apply, so far an agent told me that only way I could migrate is by getting a job offer. My details are as follows;
I am a science graduate with hotel management certification, adult learning certification from city & guilds London. I have 23 years of work experience in operation, training & development and teaching in the industry of hospitality, outsourcing and telecom. My wife is a qualified yoga teacher specializing in teaching special children. My sister in law has her permanent residency of Australia and lives in Brisbane. I am 45 and the immigration agent informed me that I am short of 15 points.
Please let me know what should I do to apply for immigration to Australia and which route should I take.
BTW my BB pin is 2598ad41
Cheers,
Debashish


----------

